

Ric Richardson reaction to negative press on Uniloc vs Majong - josephagoss
http://ricrichardson.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/ric-richardson-reaction-to-negative.html

======
josephagoss
I actually have no idea about patents, I always hear bad things about them.
Can anyone tell me if the founder of Uniloc is fundamentally wrong? He does
seem to have a point (to my untrained eye)

